# Script Terminal et fenêtre?



## Hibou1 (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. Mon inscription fait suite à une étape informatique franchie.

En effet, j'ai outrepassé depuis 2 jours ma peur de tout casser et me suis penché sur les possibilités du Terminal OSX 10.4.

Tout d'abord, maintenant que j'y ai goûté, je ne m'en séparerai plus. J'ai ingurgité plein de commandes pour m'en sortir.

Pour personnaliser ce -triste- Terminal, j'ai installé Visor. Pas de soucis, tout marche bien. J'ai par ailleurs ajouté la ligne LSUIElement à 1 pour masquer l'icône du dock.

Seulement, mon problème aujourd'hui est qu'à chaque reboot/arrivée sur le bureau, j'ai la fenêtre du terminal qui s'ouvre.
Et oui, pour pouvoir utiliser à loisir Visor, il faut que le Terminal soit au préalable lancé.

Alors j'ai cette fenêtre que je dois encore et toujours fermer. 
*Je souhaiterais un script me permettant de m'affranchir de cette -extrêmement fastidieuse- tâche *

Autre point, je souhaite mettre les mains dans le camboui (exit Automator donc), mais comprendre ce que je fais.

Merci et à bientôt!

Hibou1


----------



## ben206stras (10 Juin 2009)

Si tu désires faire des choses vraiment intéressantes sur le terminal, un peu de formation sur les systèmes unix serait bienvenu.


----------

